# Most beautiful mosques



## ekrem (Oct 11, 2010)

If you want to participate, please also say in which country/city the mosque stands.

Selimiye Mosque, in Edirne/Turkey
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selimiye_Mosque






It was built by the architect Sinan who is considered to be the Michaelangelo of the Ottomans
Mimar Sinan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 11, 2010)

the dome is beautiful


----------



## Kalam (Oct 11, 2010)

I've always liked the Great Mosque of Xi'an (China.) Even though Islam was still a very new religion at that time, it supposedly dates all the way back to the Tang dynasty. I like how it was made to fit with the local architecture. A pagoda is as good as any other minaret, I suppose.


----------



## u2scram (Nov 1, 2010)

Buddhism and Islam | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

chinese temple and mosk in Brunei.


----------



## Tank (Nov 1, 2010)

This is like admiring the holloween decorations on a pedafiles house


----------



## Jos (Nov 1, 2010)

Tank said:


> This is like admiring the holloween decorations on a pedafiles house



You put up decorations for Halloween?


----------



## Crow (Nov 1, 2010)

Kalam said:


> I've always liked the Great Mosque of Xi'an (China.) Even though Islam was still a very new religion at that time, it supposedly dates all the way back to the Tang dynasty. I like how it was made to fit with the local architecture. A pagoda is as good as any other minaret, I suppose.



Very cool. I bet it smells funny inside. Ive never actually visited any truly ancient structures, but it always occurs to me that they must smell old. Not like grandma old smell either. A good smelling old.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Nov 4, 2010)

ekrem said:


>



Nice.It would make a nice starbucks or post office.


----------

